

Get an engineering job without the "chest-thumping" - davj
http://www.women2.com/hackbright-academy-get-the-tech-job-without-the-chest-thumping/

======
ltcoleman
I keep seeing articles about Computer Science being a boy's club with a "No
Girls Allowed" sign out front. I have not seen this. My experience was that
Computer Science was filled at my College with introverted guys that played
video games and did their CS homework. Most of the time, they didn't even
interact with themselves.

The real problem is not there are not enough WOMEN graduates... there just
aren't enough graduates PERIOD. The cool kids in high school are not going to
hackathons on the weekend, they haven't decided to stop ridiculing the
"nerds", so we are in this state.

On a side note: I am not sure how these women talked about in this article are
going to fair in the business world if a few comp sci nerds scare them away
from their career aspirations. My experience shows that in business being
weak-willed will get you no where fast.

I apologize for this rant, but I am just getting tired of these articles that
place bias on gender. Guess what? Business doesn't care if you are black,
blue, red, man, woman, neuter, etc. If you bring value, you are valuable.

